# Fußball EM im Live Stream auf UMTS Handy



## Chris (10. Juni 2008)

*Fußball EM im Live Stream auf UMTS Handy*

Hi zusammen,
weiss zwar nicht ob´s hier richtig is der Freed aber weiss jemand ob es peer UMTS angeboten wird,habe nämlich Spätschicht und kann kein Spiel sehen


----------

